# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Билеты с решениями Специалист-консультант по ЗКГУ

## Darya17

Ищу билеты с решения для экзамена специалист-консультант по ЗКГУ, поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## turn123

ищу хотя бы сборник задач)

----------

